# London walks '10



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Let's take a walk in London. Not sure whether I will succeed or not but I'll do my best not to get stuck with the major popular tourist spots 

Route: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...1.496775,-0.106859&spn=0.034946,0.090895&z=14

1.
Vauxhall. In this photo: SIS (Secret Intelligence Service aka MI6)









2.
Pedestrian bridge









3.
Apart from other things Vauxhall has quite a few gay/lesbian nightclubs. Once I got stuck in one (I'm not gay) without even knowing it was a gay club. I realized where I was after about 30 minutes... but since beer was so cheap (about 3x cheaper than in other nightclubs) I stayed and enjoyed the night. 









4.
Vauxhall Bus station. One of the major hubs of nightbuses which are primarily used by late party-goers who cannot afford the taxi (and with London taxi prices this makes up a majority)









5.
Abandoned Battersea power station. Not sure whether the redevelopment plans are real but in Wikipedia it says that a £4 billion project is supposedly under preparation with a starting date of 2011. If so, it should become one of the (or perhaps THE) most interesting multi-purpose developments in all of London









6.









7.
Millbank Tower









8.









9.
Tate Britain. My favorite (along with Tate Modern) art museum in the capital. Among other famous stuff it has D.Hockney's "Bigger Splash" in its collection which I wanted to see. However, it wasn't on exhibition today. The information desk couldn't tell me why either...


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

10.
Southern bank of Thames river









11.
There are quite a few nice developments near the river. Things change instantly further away









12.
Vauxhall









13.
Local arcitecture (Lambeth Road)









14.









15.
Imperial War Museum


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

looks very nice


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

cool


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice shots of London, Pansori


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice to see some other pics than the typical tourist spots!


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice shot of Millbank Tower. I think it's stood the test of time. Now you've got me thinking what it used to be called. Vickers - just looked it up!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

16.
Inside the Imperial War Museum. There are quite a few interesting expositions but we don't have time to explore that









17.









18.
A broken down bus being pulled off









19.
Strata/Catle House tower









20.
A rather characteristic view in Lambeth


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Great thread, pictures and city! :applause:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks, PortoNuts :cheers:

21.
Railway bridge at the crossroads of Borough Road and Southwark Bridge Road. The railway goes to Blackfriars terminus. According to Wikipedia there was a train station named Borough Road Railway Station which was shut in early 20th century.









22.
Strata once again









23.
Borough High streets









24.
Near the Borough Market. The area isn't particularly appealing


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

25.
Shard London Bridge construction









26.









27.









28.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice shots!!!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

29.
Railway bridge in Bankside area









30.
Decorative lighting


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

31.
View from Bankside (area between London Bridge and Blackfriars Bridge) towards Millennium Bridge









32.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Nice set, some unsual views of the city not that same thing. I liked it! Keep posting :cheers:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

33.
Millenium Bridge linking St.Paul's cathedral and Tate Modern gallery: two very important yet very different landmarks of London









34.
Broadgate Tower. In my opinion, one of the biggest failures when it comes to new skyscrapers in London in recent years... no matter how hard I tried to see beauty of this building (it did look good in the renderings) it was only possible from some close-up angles. From far away (or even medium distances) it looks like an overgrown warehouse.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely track


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful photos of a fantastic city :cheers:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

35.
The glowing Tower 42 and Heron Tower U/C behind it









36.









37.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

those ground level pictures are truly stunning!!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Fantastic, love the street life and the views over Canary Wharf :bow:


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Some great photos Pansori, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice varied and colorful photos of everyday life London


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic and very nice photos as well, Pansori


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

good photos.

but i find it bizarre that all your comments are so negative or sarcastic, not just on this thread, but everywhere.

lighten up man!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Republica said:


> good photos.
> 
> but i find it bizarre that all your comments are so negative or sarcastic, not just on this thread, but everywhere.
> 
> lighten up man!


Thanks 

Which particular comments you are referring to?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Papal visit in London*

The Pope was visiting London. It wasn't the warmest welcome but still attracted moderate crowd of people



094 by jo.sau, on Flickr




095 by jo.sau, on Flickr




096 by jo.sau, on Flickr

kay:

101 by jo.sau, on Flickr



108 by jo.sau, on Flickr



109 by jo.sau, on Flickr





112 by jo.sau, on Flickr


116 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Papal visit in London*


118 by jo.sau, on Flickr




120 by jo.sau, on Flickr



124 by jo.sau, on Flickr


130 by jo.sau, on Flickr




149 by jo.sau, on Flickr



151 by jo.sau, on Flickr




153 by jo.sau, on Flickr


155 by jo.sau, on Flickr



163 by jo.sau, on Flickr



166 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Great photos of a great city! I feel London as a second home - I spend most of the 90's there!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

i would have loved to live in London, beautiful city


----------

